# A cinco minutos de las ocho



## Nong

Hola todos:  No se' si "a cinco minutos de las ocho" quiere decir a las 7.45 o' 8.05. Alguien me puede aclararlo?Muchas gracias


----------



## sunce

Yo entiendo que faltan cinco minutos para que sean las 8, o sea que son las 7:55


----------



## Nong

Hmmm, es lo que pensaba!!!! Gracias!!!!


----------



## Jessica_limab

Pero es común decir "a cinco minutos de las ocho", o las ocho menos cinco?


----------



## xOoeL

Lo segundo es lo común.


----------



## Jessica_limab

Ah ya, gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A este respecto quizá interese saber que en Cataluña tienen una forma muy peculiar de decir la hora.

Voy a intentar explicarlo con ejemplos castellanizados, para que podamos entendernos: 

las dos y cuarto (2:15) se dice: un cuarto de tres
(se refiere a que ha pasado un cuarto de hora perteneciente a las tres)

las dos y media (2:30): dos cuartos de tres

las dos y veinticinco (2:25): faltan cinco minutos de dos cuartos de tres 

Espero que algún catalano-hablante confirme esto. Gracias.


----------



## mirx

Jessica_limab said:


> Pero es común decir "a cinco minutos de las ocho", o las ocho menos cinco?


 

En México ninguno.

cinco para las ocho (por mucho lo más común)
siete cincuenta y cinco.
Van a ser las siete (si la persona es perfeccionista te va a contestar "ya sé que van a ser la siete, pero ¿Que horas son?
a cinco minutos de las ocho, suena algo poético, formal, etc.
las ocho menos cinco. Nunca lo he escuchado. Siempre decimos "falta x para x"


----------



## josepbadalona

Víctor, no soy catalanoparlante a pesar de mi nombre catalán, pero te puedo confirmar que así se cuenta la hora en catalán , bastante trabajo me costó entenderlo... cuando me lo explicaron mis amigos de allá.


----------



## mithrellas

Víctor Pérez said:


> A este respecto quizá interese saber que en Cataluña tienen una forma muy peculiar de decir la hora.
> Voy a intentar explicarlo con ejemplos castellanizados, para que podamos entendernos:
> 
> las dos y cuarto (2:15) se dice: un cuarto de tres
> (se refiere a que ha pasado un cuarto de hora perteneciente a las tres)
> las dos y media (2:30): dos cuartos de tres
> las dos y veinticinco (2:25): faltan cinco minutos de para (para que sean) dos cuartos de tres
> 
> Espero que algún catalano-hablante confirme esto. Gracias.


 
Exacto, a partir de la hora en punto siempre se habla de la hora que vendrá no de la que hemos pasado. 

y las dos y trentaitres (2:33): pasan tres minutos de dos cuartos de tres. (aquí si se usa _de_).

Del tema inicial, "a cinco de las 8" se entiende que faltan 5 min. para las 8 (7:55) aunque no es de uso muy común.

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Víctor Pérez said:


> A este respecto quizá interese saber que en Cataluña tienen una forma muy peculiar de decir la hora.
> 
> Voy a intentar explicarlo con ejemplos castellanizados, para que podamos entendernos:
> 
> las dos y cuarto (2:15) se dice: un cuarto de tres
> (se refiere a que ha pasado un cuarto de hora perteneciente a las tres)
> 
> las dos y media (2:30): dos cuartos de tres
> 
> las dos y veinticinco (2:25): faltan cinco minutos de dos cuartos de tres
> 
> Espero que algún catalano-hablante confirme esto. Gracias.


 
Hola Víctor:

Primero, quiero contestar la pregunta original: En México, como ya lo señaló Mirx, decimos "cinco para las ocho", y generalmente "cuarto para" y no "quince para". Antes redondeábamos a intervalos de cinco minutos, pero con la llegada de los relojes de cuarzo, nos volvimos exactos. Son las "siete y treinta y siete", aunque muchos batallen para establecer que faltan "veintitrés para las ocho".

En cuanto a la forma de decirlo en catalán, me parece la más lógica, dado que no existe la hora "cero", como no existe el año o el minuto o el siglo "cero". La verdad, cuando mi jefe, que fue de Tarrassa - y de quien aprendí suficiente catalán para leerlo- me lo explicó, me pareció excelente y de verdad la considero la más correcta forma de decirlo, por lo menos en lo que se refiere a la hora en que se está viviendo en ese momento. Lo de cinco antes de los dos cuartos, me parece que ya se necesita álgebra para entenderle. Como quiera, Visca el Barca.

Saludos.


----------



## criptexblanco

mirx said:


> En México ninguno.
> 
> cinco para las ocho (por mucho lo más común)
> siete cincuenta y cinco.
> Van a ser las siete (si la persona es perfeccionista te va a contestar "ya sé que van a ser la siete, pero ¿Que horas son?
> a cinco minutos de las ocho, suena algo poético, formal, etc.
> las ocho menos cinco. Nunca lo he escuchado. Siempre decimos "falta x para x"


 
A propósito de la hora, ¿se dice la hora es o son? Es decir, son las tres y cuarto, digamos, o es las tres y cuarto.
®


----------



## mirx

criptexblanco said:


> A propósito de la hora, ¿se dice la hora es o son? Es decir, son las tres y cuarto, digamos, o es las tres y cuarto.
> ®


 

Son las....

Pero preguntamos en plural y en singular:

¿Qué hora es? Son las...
¿Qué horas son? Son las...


----------



## criptexblanco

No sé por qué pero me parece mejor sonido que la hora es... Es las diez. ¿Y en el caso de la una? Son la una de la tarde... ¿Así está bien? No estoy muy convencido aún. ¿Conoces algún texto *mirx *que aclare ese tema?
Gracias por la respuesta.
®


----------



## mirx

criptexblanco said:


> No sé por qué pero me parece mejor sonido que la hora es... Es las diez. ¿Y en el caso de la una? Son la una de la tarde... ¿Así está bien? No estoy muy convencido aún. ¿Conoces algún texto *mirx *que aclare ese tema?
> Gracias por la respuesta.
> ®


 
Tienes algo de razón.

*Es la una*
Son las dos
Son las tres
Son las cuatro.

Y así sucesivamente.


----------



## astur_pecha

Se pregunta en singular porque hora va en singular, es decir tu preguntas por una hora determinada y no por varias, por lo que se utiliza el singular. Sin embargo la contestación va en singular para la una, porque indica también un sigular y en plural para las demás horas porque se entiende que son varias horas transcurridas


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

La pregunta en plural sólo cuando llega tu hija/o a las tantas  :
- ¿qué horas son ESAS?

Hasta luego


----------



## astur_pecha

Será que yo no tengo hijos y no se me ocurrió esa aplicación pero es cierto que se dice en plural.


----------



## pejeman

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> La pregunta en plural sólo cuando llega tu hija/o a las tantas  :
> - ¿qué horas son ESAS?
> 
> Hasta luego


 
También la esposa al marido le puede preguntar ¿Qué horas de llegar son ésas? (Y viceversa)

Saludos.


----------



## Antupiren

También puedes preguntar "Qué hora es ésta para llegar?" o "Cómo se te ocurre llegar a esta hora?


----------



## wsm777

Vaya, ya llevo mas de 6 meses en barcelona y nadie me ha dicho asi la hora, quizas porque solo la digan asi cuando te hablan en catalán, no lo se ...


----------



## mithrellas

Je,je,je. Claro wsm777, nadie te va a decir en castellano "son tres cuartos de tres".  
Sólo se dice así cuando se habla en catalán. 
Cuando hablamos en castellano damos la hora igual que los demás: "Son las tres menos cuarto" o "son las dos cuarenta y cinco"

Aquí hemos hecho una traducción literal al castellano para que la gente pudiera entenderlo y porque es el foro de "sólo español" (y no se puede poner nada en otro idioma).  

Saludos.


----------



## wsm777

jajaja ok, ya decia yo


----------



## Antupiren

Que buena tu aclaración Mithrellas, ya me estaba asustando con la hora!!!  Nunca lo había visto ni escuchado.  Y bien por ese IDIOMA catalán!


----------



## Jessica_limab

astur_pecha said:


> Se pregunta en singular porque hora va en singular, es decir tu preguntas por una hora determinada y no por varias, por lo que se utiliza el singular. Sin embargo la contestación va en singular para la una, porque indica también un sigular y en plural para las demás horas porque se entiende que son varias horas transcurridas


 
Se dice:
*Es* la una y media
*Son *las una y media

Afinal ya es una hora más media hora.


----------



## xOoeL

Jessica_limab said:


> Se dice:
> *Es* la una y media
> *Son *las una y media
> 
> Afinal ya es una hora más media hora.


----------



## gongorac

Víctor Pérez said:


> A este respecto quizá interese saber que en Cataluña tienen una forma muy peculiar de decir la hora.
> 
> Voy a intentar explicarlo con ejemplos castellanizados, para que podamos entendernos:
> 
> las dos y cuarto (2:15) se dice: un cuarto de tres
> (se refiere a que ha pasado un cuarto de hora perteneciente a las tres)
> 
> las dos y media (2:30): dos cuartos de tres
> 
> las dos y veinticinco (2:25): faltan cinco minutos de dos cuartos de tres
> 
> Espero que algún catalano-hablante confirme esto. Gracias.


 
Yo te lo confirmo si ser catalano-hablante... En toda latinoamerica es muy comun decir asi la hora asi. "Son las ocho y  venticinco: nadie te mirara raro o dejara de entenderte... 

Ahora si dices "un cuarto para las cinco" : aunque la gente te entienda, sonaras un poco fuera de lo común...


----------



## indigoio

gongorac said:


> Ahora si dices "un cuarto para las cinco" : aunque la gente te entienda, sonaras un poco fuera de lo común...



Mmmm. ... no sé cómo sea en el resto de Latinoamérica, pero al menos en México es lo más común (como ya dijeron Mirx y Peje).

13:15 --> _Es la una y cuarto_ (aunque sí hay quien dice 'una quince', pero no es lo más usado)

12:30 --> _Son las doce y media_ (aunque sí hay quien dice 'doce treinta', pero no es lo más usado)

17:35 --> _Son veinticinco para las seis_

19:45 --> _Son cuarto para las ocho_ (Prescindimos del 'faltan')

21:58 --> _Dos para las diez_ (El que menos esfuerzo quiere hacer sólo te dirá 'las diez')


¿Cómo es en, por ejemplo, Colombia, Venezuela, Cuba...?


----------



## astur_pecha

En España las horas serían:
13:15 La una y cuarto.
12:30 Las doce y media
17:35 Las cinco y trentaicinco
19:45 Las ocho menos cuarto
21:58 Las diez menos dos minutos


----------



## Betildus

En Chile decimos:
7:45 = Siete cuarenta y cinco - un cuarto para las ocho
2:10 = Dos diez 
8:33 = Ocho treinta y tres - veintisiete para las nueve
6:55 = Seis cincuenta y cinco - cinco para las siete

Clarito como el agua


----------



## B.P.R.

astur_pecha said:


> En España las horas serían:
> 13:15 La una y cuarto.
> 12:30 Las doce y media
> 17:35 Las cinco y trentaicinco Yo ahí diría "las seis menos veinticinco".
> 19:45 Las ocho menos cuarto
> 21:58 Las diez menos dos minutos



Saludos,
Belén.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Víctor Pérez said:


> las dos y veinticinco (2:25): faltan cinco minutos de dos cuartos de tres


 
¡Tela marinera!


----------



## Ibermanolo

astur_pecha said:


> En España las horas serían:
> 13:15 La una y cuarto.
> 12:30 Las doce y media
> 17:35 Las cinco y trentaicinco/seis menos veinticinco
> 19:45 Las ocho menos cuarto
> 21:58 Las diez menos dos minutos


----------

